# Crossbow Hunting? Do you?



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

I have hunted with a bow for several years and have killed a few deer, but too old to get in a tree any more. When younger I would find a good place to hunt and get in a tree, then it got to where I would find a good tree to get in and hope it was a good place to hunt. I don't hunt with bow now, but would like to. Grandson will can can stick one,but I think I need something different where I don't need a tree. I did not realize until last season that one can now use a crossbow in Okla. My question is, if I were to get one, what Mfg., poundage, equipment etc. would be best? If I could find a used one, what would I need to look for? I see several on Craig's list in Ark. listed in the 250.00 to 400.00 range. What should one find one for ready to hunt? Thanks!


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Have never hunted with one yet, this is the first year it is legel in NY but only dureing gun and muzz seasons. My wife bought me a Barnett Jackel for my birthday. Came with a quiver 4 bolts and a 3 pin red dot for $300 at Dick's. Won't know how it does on deer but can drive tacks on a target. Draw weight is 150 lbs. 

PS you don't need a tree to bow hunt, I have had more chances on the ground than in trees. I just find a tree to lean up against to break up my silohette and have had them walk in to less than ten yards, just step behind the tree to cover your draw and let it fly when they walk out the other side.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't think that a crossbow is going to give you any advantage over a bow - It doesn't. The bolt is very light and therefore you loose penetration. With any kind of arrow you really need that exit wound for blood trailing and the heavier arrow helps give you that. I hunted for years in Arkansas with a friend who used a crossbow and he lost many deer due to no blood trail. It was very frustrating. He was very accurate at the range and on 3D targets but shot way too many deer that he never recovered. To me thats the worst thing you can do in the woods and eventually I wouldn't hunt with him anymore.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Badger said:


> Don't think that a crossbow is going to give you any advantage over a bow - It doesn't. The bolt is very light and therefore you loose penetration. With any kind of arrow you really need that exit wound for blood trailing and the heavier arrow helps give you that. I hunted for years in Arkansas with a friend who used a crossbow and he lost many deer due to no blood trail. It was very frustrating. He was very accurate at the range and on 3D targets but shot way too many deer that he never recovered. To me thats the worst thing you can do in the woods and eventually I wouldn't hunt with him anymore.


Not sure what he was shooting, but a 20" crossbow arrow shaft can weigh more than a 30" shaft of a standard vertical bow arrow. It all depends on the crossbow.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Have killed lots of deer and I know sometimes it is hard to find one. Trailed one that I had shot with a bow for 5 hours, but did find him, did not give up. Yes, I have tried the blind and so forth and the ground and all work, but I like a stand in a tree. Not sure, but would like to try a good crossbow. WHAT BRAND, WHAT TO EQUIP WITH? I don't what to overspend on something that a lesser one will do the job. I have lots of weapons that I have done that to hunt with, not necessary to kill a deer, but I like a good rifle and would like a good crossbow. I have been told that 175# is better to have,but don't know or what sight to use?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Badger said:


> Don't think that a crossbow is going to give you any advantage over a bow - It doesn't. The bolt is very light and therefore you loose penetration. With any kind of arrow you really need that exit wound for blood trailing and the heavier arrow helps give you that. I hunted for years in Arkansas with a friend who used a crossbow and he lost many deer due to no blood trail. It was very frustrating. He was very accurate at the range and on 3D targets but shot way too many deer that he never recovered. To me thats the worst thing you can do in the woods and eventually I wouldn't hunt with him anymore.


Shot alot of Deer with Crossbow and only lost one but it sure wasn't because of lack of Blood Trail.I use Spitfire Mechanicals,plenty of penetration out to 40 yards and plenty of Blood.



TraderBob said:


> Not sure what he was shooting, but a 20" crossbow arrow shaft can weigh more than a 30" shaft of a standard vertical bow arrow. It all depends on the crossbow.


Agree.

I use Ten Point Titan.I presently switched to 100Gr. Spitfire Broadheads only because I'm having trouble finding 125Gr.

Crossbows are Heavy and Noisy,you will only get one shot.I don't use Scope just have one Pin,I tried putting more Pins on but my Bow shoots so Flat the Extra Pins were getting in the way.Just use one Pin keeping it simple,have it set for 30 yards,if it looks further hold higher,if it looks closer hold lower.

My Ten Point is 175 pound Draw,I use a Crank Cocker to Cock it.Strings and Cables are High $$ and have to be changed at least every 3 years.If I ever got another I think I would get an Excalibur.

I watch the wind,back up into downed Trees,Brush Piles,anything to break up my outline and depend heavy on my Camo and every movement is very slow.










big rockpile


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Carbon Xpress makes a 300. Nice bow at an affordable price.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Crossbow hunting is a very expensive sport to get into. A friend of mine bought a crossbow last year. Not only did he give a purty penny for the crossbow, but he lost several very expensive arrow bolts before he ever got the darn thing sited in. And when out hunting if he shot at a deer and didn't hit it, his arrow bolt is most always lost or damaged so bad that it couldn't be used again. 

I'd just assume to stick to a wooden stick bow and use the wind to my advantage. Check out the wind forcast the night before you go hunting to determine where your going to hunt. Walk to a brushy area that you know deer walk thru and be on the down wind side and you'll have your chance to shoot one. 

Last year I took my two youngest girls on a deer gun youth hunt and we didn't use blinds or treestands. We just used the wind to our advantage and we had deer walking within spitting distance from us while we crouched behind some brush. They both got a deer and if I had of taken a bow with me, I could have brought one home too.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

i agree with Tad . Their are plenty of places where a tree is not available . You just have to be more careful about covering your scent and camouflage . You can build a blind . But make sure that you have it their long enough for the deer to not be spooked by it presence.


----------

